# Help: any PSU connected to mobo runs at 100% fan speed



## strider21 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hello,
The system: Intel C2Q 8400; ASUS P5Q PRO; 8GB OCZ 800Mhz
In use from 2010 without any issue
Cleaned the system last week; Now a weird problem: Regardless of which PSU i connect (Corsair CX550/ VS450) 10 minutes after bootup, the psu fans reach 100% speed with full noise. All case fans/ cpu fan/ gnu fan run at normal speed on load/ without load.
Any suggestions as to what exactly is causing this issue? I suspect the motherboard but can't pinpoint the exact cause.
Thank you.


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2015)

Don't boot into windows instead enter bios and stay there for say 10+ mins and see what happens.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 4, 2015)

Which PSU was connected while cleaning? (Corsair CX550/ VS450)
Did you try the PSU on another PC


----------

